# Babies Need Help



## mindtrip (May 16, 2015)

OK, all of these are Blue Mountain Durban feminized photoperiod babies.  They're in Light Warrior soil and getting watered about every other/every third day.  They're currently 19 days from seed.  They're under a 125w CFL and receiving no nutes.

I've noticed some small gnat-like bugs hopping around, but I'd expect more isolated spots if they were causing issues.  I'm sure I need to get rid of them either way, so on another note, what's a good (organic) way to get rid of them?  Thanks in advance! 

View attachment IMG_1408.jpg


View attachment IMG_1409.jpg


View attachment IMG_1410.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (May 16, 2015)

Diotos Earth  (sp)


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (May 16, 2015)

Looks like over water and needs nitrogen.  Jmo


----------



## Grower13 (May 16, 2015)

looks like heavy clay based soil to me......... not allowing the plants to have the proper wet and/to dry cycle......... they may do better as they get bigger and use more water........ I'd repot them now into a friendlier  soil....... you could add some  perlite,  peat or coco and mix in with that soil and it would mostly do fine......... also got to ask.... do you have drain holes in those cups?


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2015)

That isn't a happy plant huh, shoot. Well, i agree with the above.. I would get it out of that soil or at least let that soil dry out. Way over watered..  what dirt are you in. If you let the plant dry the fungas gnats should leave.

If you have soil or root aphids/fungas gnats, you can you diatomaceous earth, found here: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Rated-Food-Grade-Diatomaceous-Earth/dp/B00025H2PO/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1431785665&sr=8-10&keywords=food+safe+diatomaceous+earth[/ame]


----------



## jonnylorenzo (May 16, 2015)

Hey Rose,

What does the diatomaceous earth for them? Jw bc I use it to keep bumble bees away also. Just saying


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2015)

It is sharp and cuts the insects in bits and they die.  I hope you don't kill bees please tell me you don't?  

I think if you get in a better draining soil and do the wet dry cycle you will be better.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (May 16, 2015)

No I don't kill any bees at All...i just put around my house area and they stay away from it... Sometimes they come past It like this morning I walked in and there was a bumble bee sitting on my leaf I just took a butterfly net and scooped him up and put him out, so no I don't bother them!


----------



## jonnylorenzo (May 16, 2015)

Rose,

How do you apply the diatomaceous earth to the plant?


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2015)

You put a  thin, very thin layer on top of the dirt and wear a mask when you use this stuff as it can cut lungs as well as bugs.


----------



## mindtrip (May 16, 2015)

Thanks, everyone.  I thought Light Warrior would do well for the babies but I guess not.  And I'll cut back on the watering.  I'll update in a few days or a week when I have progress!


----------



## jonnylorenzo (May 16, 2015)

Rose, 

Just letting you know that diatomaceous earth most times you'll get it would be food grade...you can cook with this stuff and eat it its very healthy...and another fun fact if your dog had fleas then rub this stuff on their fur all over and if really helps


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2015)

Why would you eat dirt? I did as a child. lol  I thought food grade would be the kind to use on our plants. But don't breathe it..I wonder what happens if dogs breathe it?

Mindtrip, LW should have worked fine. Just too moist. Another thing you can do is top dress, ( add to pot) with FOx farm Happy frog or Ocean Forest.. That will give it some food now too. She looks hungry.


----------



## mindtrip (May 16, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Mindtrip, LW should have worked fine. Just too moist. Another thing you can do is top dress, ( add to pot) with FOx farm Happy frog or Ocean Forest.. That will give it some food now too. She looks hungry.



Thank you, Rose.  I'll add some FFOF to the tops.


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2015)

Just about a tablespoon and don't wet it..already too wet, carefully work it into the wet, then when the soil is good and dry water it till the water comes out the bottom and then let dry almost til wilt.  Good wet dry cycle is what you need now.


----------



## mindtrip (May 16, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Just about a tablespoon and don't wet it..already too wet, carefully work it into the wet, then when the soil is good and dry water it till the water comes out the bottom and then let dry almost til wilt.  Good wet dry cycle is what you need now.



Thank you.  Grow #2 and I already see a huge difference between strains' needs.  I figured I'd water these the same as I did the first ones for the same results, but nope.  Live and learn.  And grow.


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2015)

I think i have made every mistake there is.  So you are in comfortable company.. IT is a great journey this growing thing.


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 21, 2015)

jonnylorenzo said:


> Rose,
> 
> Just letting you know that diatomaceous earth most times you'll get it would be food grade...you can cook with this stuff and eat it its very healthy...and another fun fact if your dog had fleas then rub this stuff on their fur all over and if really helps



i had a flea problem with my cats an a friend who is an exterminator recommended DE because i have kids, it worked great got rid of the fleas and sprinkled around your doors keeps bugs out.

sorry to get off subject! Green mojo!


----------



## Rosebud (May 21, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> Thanks, everyone.  I thought Light Warrior would do well for the babies but I guess not.  And I'll cut back on the watering.  I'll update in a few days or a week when I have progress!





Mindtrip all my seedlings look like horrible. I used the LIght Warrior too... I took my own advice, but if they aren't better in the morning they are going in Happy frog... These are very special seeds and I am freaked... just wanted to share, you're not alone.


----------

